# Absolutwertgeber oder Alternativen?



## C.Bot.ter (2 November 2021)

Hallo. 
Ich lese schon länger hier als Anfänger und habe jetzt ein Problem bei dem ich keine Lösung finde. 
Es geht um eine selbstgebaute Schleifmaschine an der zwei Winkel automatisch angefahren werden sollen. Z.B. 40-42 grad links und rechts. 
Es wurde mit einem inkremantalwertgeber versucht, dieser liefert aber an einer Siemens Logo keine genauen Ergebnisse. Zum einen wahrscheinlich durch prellen (hab aber kein Oszi.) oder aber Erschütterungen von Außen, das der Geber dann schon falsche Werte liefert. 
Jetzt die Frage: mit welcher Steuerung + Geber oder anderen Lösung kann ich auf wenigstens 0,2grad genau meine Schleifmaschine verwirklichen?

Wenn weitere Angaben fehlen bitte einfach schreiben. Vielen Dank schon im Vorraus für eure Zeit & Hilfe. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
C. Bott


----------



## JSEngineering (2 November 2021)

Moin C.Bott,

Logo + Inkementalwertgeber: Sicher, daß die Logo schnell genug ist, um alle Inkremente zu zählen?
Normalerweise nutzt man dafür Zählerbaugruppen.

Ich würde nach einem analogen Absolutwertgeber suchen, der mit eine Spannung oder einen Strom rausgibt, mit dessen Hilfe ich einen absoluten Wert ermitteln kann.

Wird hier nur ein Winkel angefahren (Drehgeber) oder ein Weg (Positionsgeber)?

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## LargoD (2 November 2021)

Ist der Drehgeber direkt spielfrei gekoppelt, also Geberwinkel=Schleifmaschinenwinkel?
Welche Auflösung hat der jetzige Drehgeber?
Wie wird die Position angefahren (gesteuert oder geregelt)?
Wie ist der Motor angekoppelt (GetriebeÜbersetzung)?
Was für ein Motor ist das?
Wovon wird der angesteuert?

Gruß
Erich


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 November 2021)

Und kannst du einmal skizzieren, wie du den Geber angeschlossen hast, an die Logo?
Welcher Gebertyp ist das ( und was für eine Logo genau )?


----------



## C.Bot.ter (2 November 2021)

Hallo. 
Die Logo packt an den schnellen Eingängen wohl 5Khz, wenn diese direkt auf den Zähler gehen. Dies sollte normal reichen. Es wurde auch schon mit verschiedenen Kondensatoren versucht jedoch keine erkennbare Änderung. Alles halt ohne Oszi. nur Vermutungen. 
Das es analoge Absolutwertgeber gibt wusste ich schonmal nicht, diese könnten über eine Erweiterung an die Logo. 
Der inkrementalwertgeber hat ein Ritzel. Er hat eine Auflösung von 600/Umdrehung. Durch die Übersetzung des Zahnrad kommen an der Logo ca. 800 Einheiten an, wobei dass anfahren ca. 10 Sekunden dauert. 
Aktuell fahre ich den ersten Winkel vom anschlag über eine Zeit an in der Sps. Dann nulle ich den Zähler und fahre je nach Winkel 700-800 Einheiten. 
Ich kann nach der „normalen“ Arbeit mal heute Abend ein paar Bilder hochladen und technische Daten. 
Vielen Dank schonmal für die schnellen Fragen und Anregungen. 
Christian Bott


----------



## PN/DP (2 November 2021)

C.Bot.ter schrieb:


> Die Logo packt an den schnellen Eingängen wohl 5Khz, wenn diese direkt auf den Zähler gehen. Dies sollte normal reichen.


Können die LOGO-Zähler auch A/B-Zähler ?? 

Harald


----------



## Holzmichl (2 November 2021)

Als Alternative würde ich noch sowas sehen:









						EC2019 - Neigungssensor - ifm
					

Alle Informationen des EC2019 auf einen Blick.  Jetzt beim Marktführer online bestellen. ✓ Technische Daten ✓ Anleitungen ✓ Maßzeichnungen ✓ Zubehör




					www.ifm.com
				




Wäre mit 0-10V direkt an der Logo anzuschließen. Gibts aber auch in anderen Winkeln und Signalen.

Würde dir dein "Referenzieren" auf irgendeinen Winkel nach Zeit ersparen.


----------



## C.Bot.ter (2 November 2021)

Laut einem Video kann die Logo A/B an den zwei schnellen Eingängen. Dies ist wohl für eine höhere Auflösung von 2400 anstatt den 600 Impulsen /Umdrehung. 

Der Neigungssensor gefällt mir auf Anhieb schonmal sehr gut, überlege nur wenn das Schleifgerät schief steht, dann passt der Wert ja auch nicht?

Bilder kommen nachher, ich bin zuversichtlich hier die Lösung zu finden. Danke.


----------



## C.Bot.ter (2 November 2021)

Hier mal eine Frontansicht (ohne Messer und Schleifscheibe)
Seitlich der Geber mit dem kleinen Zahnrad und die SPS.


----------



## JSEngineering (3 November 2021)

Nur als Beispiel:
Absolut-Encoder ACS/ACM36
Gibt es auch als Multiturn - und von vielen anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Holzmichl (3 November 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Nur als Beispiel:
> Absolut-Encoder ACS/ACM36
> Gibt es auch als Multiturn - und von vielen anderen Herstellern.


Das kannte ich noch nicht.
Danke für den Tipp!
Werde ich gleich mal anfragen


----------



## C.Bot.ter (3 November 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Nur als Beispiel:
> Absolut-Encoder ACS/ACM36
> Gibt es auch als Multiturn - und von vielen anderen Herstellern.


Kostet laut Google wohl 350€ netto beim ersten Anbieter. 
Wie erfolgt die Programmierung? Was braucht man da?Wohl nicht einfach mit nem Poti?
Programmierbar wird aber denke ich teurer sein, als ein normaler analoger Absolutwertgeber?
Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für nen analogen?
Danke


----------



## illi (3 November 2021)

Diese verwenden wir in Prüfständen:





						Winkelaufnehmer - Schreiber Meßtechnik GmbH
					






					www.schreiber-messtechnik.de
				



ca. 400 Euro
oder diese hier:





						Drehwinkelsensoren: burster.de
					

Hersteller hochgenauer Drehwinkelsensoren. ✓ inkremental ✓ potentiometrisch ✓ kapazitiv ✓ schleifringlos  ✓ Drehwinkel/Drehzahl ✓ präzise  ► Messtechnische Lösungen!




					www.burster.de
				



ca. 1000 Euro

Gruß Illi


----------



## JSEngineering (3 November 2021)

Sollen denn die Winkel über die Logo parametrierbar sein? Oder kann man auch mit Endschaltern arbeiten?


----------



## JSEngineering (3 November 2021)

C.Bot.ter schrieb:


> Kostet laut Google wohl 350€ netto beim ersten Anbieter.
> Wie erfolgt die Programmierung? Was braucht man da?Wohl nicht einfach mit nem Poti?
> Programmierbar wird aber denke ich teurer sein, als ein normaler analoger Absolutwertgeber?
> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für nen analogen?
> Danke


Pepperl+Fuchs PMI360D-F130-IE8-V15 278€ Liste
Gibt's verschiedene Varianten, mit Schaltfenster + ohne


----------



## C.Bot.ter (3 November 2021)

Die Winkel sollte am Display einstellbar sein. 
Bzw. Hätte ich bis auf wert x fahren lassen und dann den Ausgang auf 0.


----------

